

Measuring Hurricane Arthur with smartphone sensors - cryptoz
http://pressurenet.io/blog/hurricane-arthur/?hn

======
privong
Unfortunately there isn't much substance in the article. But it does at least
showcase an interesting application of crowd-sourced data. It would have been
interesting if they had tried to demonstrate how this data enables some
analysis which the "official" weather stations aren't capable of. Maybe
something like a better spatial–temporal sampling of the hurricane's pressure
depression?

~~~
cryptoz
Yes, I agree. This is a very simple and early-stage view on the data and its
utility - maybe treat this as a minimum viable graph ;). We're actively
experimenting with weather models and density plots to discover the biggest
strengths of the data. You'll see more in-depth analyses later on!

